# Copake Pictures



## MrColumbia (Apr 20, 2010)

xxxx


----------



## npence (Apr 20, 2010)

I would of loved to have that elgin bluebird.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 20, 2010)

2 bluebirds in the back of a pickup, both went home with the seller ,, they will be at memory lane ,, thats the bowden that my friend and i drove up to put in the auction,, also my pedal plane shown ,, thanks walter branche


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 20, 2010)

Did I also see a Rocket trike in those pics?!

Surprised Joe is dumping the BB!


----------

